# Do hedgehogs blink?



## silvercat

I was just wondering about this. Do hedgehogs have eyelids? Can they blink? I've never seen Sylvie blink and when she sleeps she lowers her visor so I can't see her eyes. Do they close their eyes? Or is it "all in the visor?"


----------



## krbshappy71

Riley sleeps with his eyes closed without the visor. He lays on his side like a dog and snoozes with all quills laid down.


----------



## LizardGirl

Of course they do! That would be incredibly odd if when they slept their eyes just sat there, open. Inky blinks a lot when he's eating mealies, it's really funny. A lot of members have posted pics of their hedgies sleeping, you can see them with their eyes closed too.


----------



## silvercat

Ok. Sylvie must just drop her visor when she blinks so I can't see her eye lids. Same with when she's eating, her visor moves up & down covering her eyes.


----------



## Bengall77

LizardGirl said:


> Of course they do! That would be incredibly odd if when they slept their eyes just sat there, open.


That's how a lot of prey animals sleep. Rabbits, for example, usually sleep with their eyes open although they do have eyelids and they can shut their eyes. I believe that hedgehogs can blink but it's not as necessary like it is with humans. I'm sure that they can shut their eyes when they go into a deep sleep, but Quillbert used to sleep/nap with his eyes open and his forehead quills pulled over his eyes.


----------



## Nancy

heehee, Bengall, I think it took re homing your hedgehog to get you posting. You're here more now than you used to be. :lol:


----------



## Lovemyhedgie

Of course they do My little Higgins would wink at me all the time it was the cutest thing ever. My mom told Higgins that he was a Stud Muffin he winked at her and then walked to his little house almost like saying "are you coming  " My family and I rolled on the floor laughing :lol:


----------



## silvercat

Lovemyhedgie said:


> Of course they do My little Higgins would wink at me all the time it was the cutest thing ever. My mom told Higgins that he was a Stud Muffin he winked at her and then walked to his little house almost like saying "are you coming  " My family and I rolled on the floor laughing :lol:


 Too cute!



LizardGirl said:


> Of course they do! That would be incredibly odd if when they slept their eyes just sat there, open. Inky blinks a lot when he's eating mealies, it's really funny. A lot of members have posted pics of their hedgies sleeping, you can see them with their eyes closed too.


I actually just looked through the sleeping thread and either the hedgies' eyes are open or the visor is down. If you know of the picture you're referring to I'd love to see it!


----------



## Herisson

LizardGirl said:


> Of course they do! That would be incredibly odd if when they slept their eyes just sat there, open. Inky blinks a lot when he's eating mealies, it's really funny. A lot of members have posted pics of their hedgies sleeping, you can see them with their eyes closed too.


Herisson sleeps with his eyes closed. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bengall77

LOL @ Nancy. Yeah, I was shadowing and not posting for a while. I've been on every night since I re-homed Quillbert to check mail in case Susan needs to contact me about Quillbert.


----------



## silvercat

Herisson said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do! That would be incredibly odd if when they slept their eyes just sat there, open. Inky blinks a lot when he's eating mealies, it's really funny. A lot of members have posted pics of their hedgies sleeping, you can see them with their eyes closed too.
> 
> 
> 
> Herisson sleeps with his eyes closed. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

cute!


----------



## Herisson

Edit:
Removed the inconsiderate thread hijack. Sorry Silvercat!


----------



## Bengall77

There must be ongoing issues with the PM system. I've check every night and didn't see an e-mail so I assumed that everything was going well. You have my phone number, feel free to text or phone me whenever you have a question or concern.
*
1. When was the last time Quillbert had a bath? Is he a tub or sink guy? Will he hate me or love me for the honor of a bath? *

Quillbert had a bath + nail trim about 4 days before you came and took him. I did a vitamin e oil rinse because he was having some dry skin with the cold weather and low humidity. He runs low to the ground when he's wheeling so his belly seemed to be perpetually yellow to me. I usually do his baths in the sink or a large bowl (in a warm room with this cold snap). I did try him in the tub once and he seemed to like it better than the sink. He won't hate you for the bath but he won't swim laps like some hedgehogs. He will usually chill for about 30 seconds but then he'll try to climb out.

*2. The puffy food is Royal Canin Indoor 27? The Blue Spa light is flat and has the tiny bits? Quillbert is liking Wellness indoor a lot. My goal is to add the RC to my Wellness and Natural Balance reduced calorie blend. Herisson is a picky hog and will not touch the flat pieces.*

The puffy food is RC Indoor 27. The flatter triangles with the indented sides and tiny bits is the Blue Spa. Feel free to phase it out if they don't care for it. I know that Quillbert eats the RC first and will not touch the dark little bits of the Blue Spa.

*
3. Has Quillbert been registered with the IHR? If so, what is his registered name? If not, he will be named ~Prince Quillbert~ in the registry.*

Yes, he has been registered under the name Quillbert. I am not an IHA member so I can't look up his information. When I registered I accidentally entered the wrong birthdate (one day sooner) and it wouldn't let me correct it. Also, the $1 fee was never paid because they never sent me a payment option or told me where to mail the fee.

*4. How did you do his nails? I don't think many will allow it done like Herisson likes his. I hope someday Quillbert will. All Prince's need a proper foot massage + pedicure!*

Quillbert is pretty good about nail trims. I would hold him in one hand letting a paw dangle and I'd trim his nails with human nail clippers. The sound doesn't bother him, but he can get a bit wiggly. Usually I could trim all 4 paws in one evening, especially if I bribed him with mealworms.

*5. Did you ever try giving him a live meal worm? You said he didn't like, them but he attacks them with a passion here.*

I tried giving him lives ones every day for a week. He didn't even notice that they were there, even when I put them directly in front of his face. If he's eating live ones that's great.

*~~~I want to thank you for your faith in me to do my best for him. He is a wonderful addition to our family!*

I'm so glad that you were able to take him and give him the best home possible. I hope that he will bond quickly to you and your daughter as she seemed to be very sweet and patient. I was very sad to let him go but knowing that he is in good hands makes it easier. I would love to see any photos that you take of them.

I apologize for the thread hijack. For some reason the PM system won't let us talk to each other.


----------



## Nancy

Bengall77 said:


> 3. Has Quillbert been registered with the IHR? If so, what is his registered name? If not, he will be named ~Prince Quillbert~ in the registry.[/b]
> 
> Yes, he has been registered under the name Quillbert. I am not an IHA member so I can't look up his information. When I registered I accidentally entered the wrong birthdate (one day sooner) and it wouldn't let me correct it. Also, the $1 fee was never paid because they never sent me a payment option or told me where to mail the fee.


The IHA is ridiculously slow at updating it's information. There is no fee for registering. It is free and has been 5 years or more. :roll: You won't get anything about paying.

Has anyone else had problems with pming? I never have and get and send multiples per day.

Quillbert has a wonderful couple of new mommies and I'm certain will be very spoiled.


----------



## LizardGirl

Hey Silvercat,

A bit late but here's a video I just took so you could see a hedgie blink. I have pictures and better videos (far better, LOL) but I was too lazy to go through and cut out a 2 second piece of a 10 minute video, or worse post the whole thing. :lol: (find the hedgie blink! ready set go!)

Here you are: 




I think in the video of Inky eating mealies out of a bowl, Inky blinks several times. Might have to go check...


----------



## silvercat

ah!!! thanks


----------



## teresa

This post makes me smile! It is so funny the things we find interesting to talk about. I am so thankful to have a community of hedgehog lovers to share with. Parsnip is a blinker, and she blinks quite slowly sometimes when she is relaxed. It is precious!


----------



## silvercat

My girl just has big black eyes, really huge. I don't see her  blink, and when she does or is sleeping, she brings her visor down so you can't see her eyes


----------

